# Duda con manejo del puerto serie para el multiplexado de 2 displays 7 segmentos.



## Axel708 (Abr 19, 2009)

Compañeros, la presente es para plantearles lo siguiente: Estoy construyendo un circuito para mostrar desde un par de displays 7 segmentos la información que envío desde el puerto serie. Ya desarrolle el software en matlab, ya conozco que debo enviar a los pines 13 y 14 del Max232 los datos Rx y Tx del Rs232; luego el pin 12 Rx hacia los pines 1 y 2 (A y B) del 74LS164....... la duda surge en lo siguiente: Primero, de que manera controlar el Clk del 164 ? (pin 8) he intentado de diversas formas hacerlo pero no resultan; Segundo, como multiplexarlos? es decir, estoy intentando hacerlo como muestro en la figura 2, pero realmente no me funciona. Vale señalar que no puedo hacer uso de ningún PIC, solamente TTL. Bueno compañeros, cualquier idea que me puedan prestar sera bien recibida. Saludos desde Venezuela!


----------



## El nombre (Abr 20, 2009)

Lo tienes facil Si miras el puerto serie a parte del Tx y Rx tienes otros pines de entrada salida. Usalos!
RTS, DTR...

Con delphi o builder C++ te puedo ayudar.


----------



## Axel708 (Abr 21, 2009)

Como asi viejo? es decir, te refieres a que puedo controlar el clk del 74164 con otro de los pines del puerto serie? es la complicación que tengo, he intentado de varias formas.... supongo que deben de estar sincronizados el clk del registrer y del puerto (9600 bits por segundos)..... solamente puedo hacer uso de Matlab...... de todas maneras en el software no tengo complicaciones, es a nivel de hardware con el registrer 74164 (como cuadrar el clk).... gracias de antemano!


----------

